

Visual Studio “14” CTP 3 Released - 01Michael10
http://blogs.msdn.com/b/visualstudio/archive/2014/08/18/visual-studio-14-ctp-3-released.aspx

======
fithisux
In other C++ news

codeblocks: "The 06 August 2014 build (9855) is out."

